# Shark migration



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Do different species come around or leave at different times of the year? I'm fishing fort Morgan in June. Can I expect to get the same beastly hammer heads I got last year or is everything around about the same time. I would really like to get a tiger, bull or mako.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

everything will be here in june. fewer tigers and sandbars, more hammer heads, bulls, and blacktips. mako's will be here.... but you have to get lucky... really lucky!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

There are always sharks down in fort morgan. So much shark food coming in and out of mobile bay. But June will bring all the shark food in and out with the tide changes. 
Last summer, this has nothing to do with sharks, but when we were launching the boat the people on the boat launch pier were all catching monster jack crevelles. They were huge. 
Tons of small sharks down there in The warm season. Should be plenty of huge reds down there right this second. 
Good luck shark'n


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

What are the most abundant sharks near the beach around Destin in the middle of March?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

All kinds, Don't think u can harvest hammerheads, Or tigers anymore.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

KingCrab said:


> All kinds, Don't think u can harvest hammerheads, Or tigers anymore.


 
x2. x2. x2. 

you will have more blacktips and sandbars in close than any other species. followed by bulls and hammers will be a close second(well third and fourth). tigers and makos will be in the deep water but occasionally come in closer. nurse sharks will be any where they feel like and if you want to catch one just try not to.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I've fished here for 40 years. Killed 1 shark. Never did it again. Taste like crap. Even fresh caught Mako tasted bad. Fun to catch though:thumbsup:. See no reason to kill a large shark. No Reason.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

I am 100% catch and release....I'm a musky fisherman from the north lol. Won't be kayaking baits out but usually walk to the end of the first bar and cast from there....in the day that is lol!!


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

By the way I have a fin nor reel 8500 and a penn battle 8000 So i roughly have 450 yards of line give or take...god forbid a hammerhead grabs my bait!


----------

